# hand tool storage



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

how to you store your hand tools like plumb bob try square etc im trying to move away from a bag.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Dewalt tough boxes currently


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

I was thinking something like that but I don't think it would fit in my truck draws.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Bucket buddy. Each 5 gal bucket covers a trade. Plumbing, drywall, painting, general use, & so on.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I used to do the Bucket Boss thing, but have since moved to open top bags with semi-ridgid sides, such as this Husky: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-20-in-Pro-Tool-Bag-with-Tool-Wall-82262N09/202017997#.UZVCZJUqqwE

I really prefer working out of open top bags. Much easier to see and grab what's inside. I also have some smaller ones in different brands.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I think those buckets look sloppy and unprofessional and invite anyone walking by to reach in and borrow your stuff. Plus a lot of small tools get lost or damaged amongst the garbage accumulating in the bottom.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Let me rephrase that. I'm sure that everybody here keeps their buckets clean and nicely organized and they are just fine and dandy. But many of the yokels in my area have buckets that look like they stole a worn out wastebasket and just heaved a bunch of tools into it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I moved away from buckets because they are impractical. I am just about to replace my Stanley Max rolling tool box.









I am moving to the Bosch L-Boxx line. Seems to be comparable to Systainers and have inserts for my Bosch tools.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I just use em for storage. Once on-site the kichen counter becomes my "workbench" where I layout all tools needed on plastic sheating.

If I need something, it in the kitchen. So the buckets get "cleaned" each job because they serve double duty for mopwater or cleaning brushes/drywall tools.

If Kitchen is too remote I pick a more central room and lay them out there.

I hate digging through boxes, buckets or bags to find a freakin cats paw or spackle blade.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I have all my tools in Systainers so I went with their open top box. I made a plywood insert on one side to hold up my block plane so I don't have to retract the blade and have my common tools standing up. It's not the best setup and getting everything back in is kinda like a jigsaw puzzle but it works for me.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a couple of the black Stanley boxes that are maybe 28" x 12" x 12". Not the cart thing, I just stack the single ones up on a foldable hand truck if I want. They are nice and tough, waterproof, roomy, nondescript and you can stand on them.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I have one of these for a few power tools and less used hand tools - http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?CATEGORY=ZAG+ROLLING+WORK&TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=032800R&SDesc=Stanley%26%23174%3B+FatMax%26%23174%3B+Mobile+Tool+Chest

One of these for my hand tools that don't go into my belt. http://www.amazon.com/VETO-PRO-PAC-Model-XXL-F/dp/B0002HC2CK


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I use s xxl veto open top. Works nice only problem is it get dam heavy once its filled


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jswills76 said:


> I use s xxl veto open top. Works nice only problem is it get dam heavy once its filled



Agreed.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

This works for me.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

I use a husky bucket organizer for my most commonly used hand tools and also carry a 16" zipper top bag full of less commonly used hand tools


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Try going old school, albeit you may need wheels. These things can get heavy :laughing:

I too work out of buckets, bags, crates, bins, boxes you name it. Organization is a full time job :sad:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

A 30" tool cabinet bolted to the floor. I don't haul everything around-only what I need. I'm a remodeler and do a variety of work. This setup might be as beneficial for a specialist.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Rustbucket said:


> I used to do the Bucket Boss thing, but have since moved to open top bags with semi-ridgid sides, such as this Husky: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-20-in-Pro-Tool-Bag-with-Tool-Wall-82262N09/202017997#.UZVCZJUqqwE
> 
> I really prefer working out of open top bags. Much easier to see and grab what's inside. I also have some smaller ones in different brands.


That is the exact one I have. Liked it so much I got another one to fill with stuff I use a little less often. Very durable as well.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> A 30" tool cabinet bolted to the floor. I don't haul everything around-only what I need. I'm a remodeler and do a variety of work. This setup might be as beneficial for a specialist.


Is that a grip latch box? How long has it held up and do you lock it while driving?


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

This is what I have been using for the past few months. I designed around keeping hand tool inventor and having the hand tools easy to get at.


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I moved away from buckets because they are impractical. I am just about to replace my Stanley Max rolling tool box.
> 
> View attachment 92322
> 
> ...




those ar some weird outfit on thet guy.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Mavis Leonard said:


> those ar some weird outfit on thet guy.


Pretty typical European work wear. Blakladder, Bjornkladder, etc.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I use a veto closed top xl for hand tools and about 15 systainers for everything else. I challenge anyone to show me a better system.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I use a veto closed top xl for hand tools and about 15 systainers for everything else. I challenge anyone to show me a better system.


And a Briggs and Reilly laptop bag...just to brag...


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

I use all my pockets, cargo pants.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

for framing and icf`s i carry a stanely toolbox, for siding my hand tools are in a bucket.. for interior trim my hand tools are in a veto pro pac


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

For my most used hand tools I use the CLC multi-capartment tool bag.










For all the other stuff I keep it in three different bostitch 22" full upper tray boxes.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a Veto bag and went through an assorted combination of open top bags and buckets. Phased out all open top bags. The buckets are still serving as catch all for now when we pack up off a job - but I want to phase them out. 

Slowly switching everything over to L-boxxes and Systainers. All Festool purchases will stay in systainers and all other tools will make their home in L-boxxes. 

It's amazing how quickly you can deploy your tools on site (and keep them organized on site) with Systainers and L-boxxes.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

jhark123 said:


> Is that a grip latch box? How long has it held up and do you lock it while driving?


I removed the lock cylinder and welded a piece of flat stock. locks and unlocks easily and they do stay closed while driving.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I have the same setup in my nail bags that I have had since I started. Detoured slightly when I was doing commercial interiors. I keep those bags stored in my cross bed tool box. 4', 2' levels in the box, small paint bag (never paint, lol) I keep the drills, batteries, bits in a Husky bag in the box. Plus a bunch of other stuff, like saws, cords, fasteners, wrecking bars, 300' tape, carpet protection, socket set, ect...

Pliers, wrenches, screwdrivers, trim or framing hammer (which ever isnt in my bags) , flat bar, cold chisels, chisels, hex wrenches, flashlight, TB3, Goo Gone, Cutter Bug Spray, asprin, Swanson Blue book, chalk, ect... in an open top Husky bag. Keep that bag in the floor board of my back seat.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> And a Briggs and Reilly laptop bag...just to brag...


I use a lap top bag for my sand paper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a few setups. All my finish tools are in a small genertic hard tool box, most of my hand tools are kept in husky bags, milk crates, buckets, really anything i can keep orginized and into my gangbox i bolted in the bed of my truck


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I use a lap top bag for my sand paper. :thumbsup:


A Briggs? Damn you must rake in the dough! :laughing:


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Rustbucket said:


> Pretty typical European work wear. Blakladder, Bjornkladder, etc.


I have a few pairs of pants from both brands and wear them daily. The built in knee pads are a life saver and the only time i wear a tool belt is when roofing or framing when I need a lot of extra fasteners on me. I cringe at the thought of kneeling on bare pavement know. I started wearing them at 23 years old. My knees will thank me when I retire.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I pack this thing full. Veto looks cool but this works good for now.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I moved away from buckets because they are impractical. I am just about to replace my Stanley Max rolling tool box.
> 
> View attachment 92322
> 
> ...



I was planning on doing the L-boxx thing till I found out the L-cart is not available till they sort out patent issues. I guess I could use any ole hand truck, but I really wanted the L-cart and Boxxes

So I'm in limbo right now......:sad:


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Aaron Berk said:


> I was planning on doing the L-boxx thing till I found out the L-cart is not available till they sort out patent issues. I guess I could use any ole hand truck, but I really wanted the L-cart and Boxxes
> 
> So I'm in limbo right now......:sad:


What's so special about the L Cart? It looks like any collapsable dolly. Do the cases latch to the dolly or something?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Aaron Berk said:


> I was planning on doing the L-boxx thing till I found out the L-cart is not available till they sort out patent issues. I guess I could use any ole hand truck, but I really wanted the L-cart and Boxxes
> 
> So I'm in limbo right now......:sad:


Do a search for "Magna Cart." And go ahead and get the L-boxxes, they are awesome. 




BBuild said:


> What's so special about the L Cart? It looks like any collapsable dolly. Do the cases latch to the dolly or something?


No, not at all. There is a similar cart you can get a sears for a lot less money that will do the exact same thing. If the cases latched to it, I'd be all for it, but the fact that they are just strapped makes me not care what brand cart I buy.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> I use a veto closed top xl for hand tools and about 15 systainers for everything else. I challenge anyone to show me a better system.


Veto's save time and make money. Skip all the rest and just get one. I have a closed top xl for hand tools and a xxl for the bigger stuff like saws and demo tools. The straps are fantastic. 

Treat yourself!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## copeland5133873 (Nov 18, 2009)

Spaghetti canisters and cereal canisters separate a lot of tool in my husky bags


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

copeland5133873 said:


> Spaghetti canisters and cereal canisters separate a lot of tool in my husky bags


Nice intro copeland54937595383854867362!


----------

